
Ask HN: I'm learning React. Which projects should I build? - rayalez
Hi! I&#x27;m looking for advice. Can you suggest some simple project ideas I should build as I&#x27;m learning React?
======
bnchrch
I created [http://benchurch.me/hackersearch](http://benchurch.me/hackersearch)
a tool to search who's hiring threads using react and found it to be a great
starting point for jumping off into the library.

It was simple, had a single external data entry point, was a suitable use case
for diving into functional paradigms and has a lot of room for extension in
the future as I continue to learn

You can see the source here if you'd like:
[https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch](https://github.com/bechurch/HackerSearch)

------
lnalx
Build something useful, which will have a real use case for you.

You put more motivation in a product you know it will be used by someone, like
you.

------
johnomarkid
A slack clone using firebase as a back end could touch on a lot of topics that
would help you learn react inside and out - components, state management,
routing, interacting with a server (ie firebase, but avoid the firebase-react
library so you can architect things yourself) and more.

------
przeor
It's important to have a convention of doing apps in React, my one is
available for free at [https://www.reactjs.co](https://www.reactjs.co) :-)

------
frandroid
Scratch your own itch.

~~~
dev-ious
you must have really itchy balls

